# Scotsmen Did Well At the Taste



## crewdawg52 (Jul 26, 2008)

Smokin Scotsmen did well at the Taste of Grand Rapids!  Dont have the full results, just know how we did overall.

Great job to all Scotsmen: Tonot117, BBQ Bud, Crewdawg 52, and Wulfie.

Out of 40 teams:

1st in Chicken
33rd in Ribs (yeah, we know we gotta work on them)
8th in Pork
1st in Brisket

5th Overall


----------



## richtee (Jul 26, 2008)

Well done Scotties!  I'm available for rib hints..LOL!

Yeah  Mt. Morris- I can't afford the experience it seems...sigh. Nice job Team Scotsmen!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats  ...  Well Done


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like you guys did an outstanding job!!!  Congrats!!  What do you think is wrong with the ribs?  Both turn in boxes looked good.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job Scottsmen.... That's wonderful news!


----------



## white cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats Scotts. I'll look at the Map for Mt.Morris.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 27, 2008)

Terriffic guys.  Nice job.  Thats some killer chicken you have.


----------



## carpetride (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks good, congrats!


----------



## seboke (Jul 27, 2008)

Way to go Scots!  Would have loved to seen the brisket if it looked as good as the other two pics!  It had to have for the blue ribbon!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice job scottsman team. Glad to here you folks had a couple walks. I bet the event was awesome.







Hehehe, I seen yer pic on the BBQ Breth site. Good thing there wasn't a hatch of mayflies!


----------



## tell you what bbq (Jul 27, 2008)

NICE job!! Get that rib score up...and you are GC!!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 28, 2008)

Great job. We are thinking of competing next summer for the first time and ribs is what we are most concerned about (is that everbody). I'm sure you guys will fix that chink in the armor.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats guys, job well done!


----------

